# R32 Dash - Bad Condition



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Anyone got a rubbish dash? Perhaps one they've taken out and replaced with something acceptable?

I just want it to see how they were made really. So it can be terrible. And I might also use it as a mock up to cut my good dash for the roll cage. 

Help.

Alex.


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

All sorted now.


----------

